# 10 gallon clean up crew?



## Kdowg2121 (Oct 5, 2014)

As some may know, I'm scratching pennies for a 10 gallon tank to split between my two boys. My question is, could I have some tank mates to help keep the sand/gravel(whichever I choose) so I don't have to vaccum as often? Maybe a couple of snails? Nothing that'll get too big and outgrow the 10 gallon, preferably. Thanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A "cleanup crew" will produce as much or more poop that the stuff it cleans up. They don't eat poop as some say; just sift through it for the uneaten bits. So if you get them to help reduce vacuuming/cleaning substrate they won't work.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

^ agree but if you want good algae eaters get some Nerite snails! My tanks are spotless, but I also have some armano shrimp.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

If you opt for sand, Malaysian Trumpet Snails can be helpful in that they will aerate the sand to prevent anaerobic bacteria buildup, and also they will eat uneaten food and plant detritus that falls to the bottom or gets mixed into the sand. 

I am also big fan of mystery snails. They look so cool, and they move so FAST! They will eat dead plants but not live ones (generally), and also eat uneaten fish food. Some will chomp algae for you, but don't count on them for that job.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Snails produce a lot of waste, especially bigger ones like Mystery snails. I would go for some shrimp (you can fit a ton in a 10gal, and they produce little waste.)You will have to have the tank cycled and established for a few months before you get them though, they are sensitive. They eat fish food that falls to the floor, plant matter (they do best with live plants, at least they need some moss, Java Moss is a favorite) and mine chomp on algae wafers when I put them in there. Plus they are cute. If you go with sand, a few Malaysian Trumpet Snails couple be added as well. 

Mystery Snails are awesome, super fun to watch and mine eats all dead plant matter for me, BUT I have to vacuum the gravel extra because of him. He is a poop machine, seriously.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

If you have a 10 gallon tank, one mystery snail won't provide that much bioload, *IF* you like them. I've had them in a five gallon before (very heavily planted) and they've been happy. 

Snails definitely can be little poop machines, so it kinda depends on what you are interested in. I think they are a great addition to the ecosystem of an aquarium and add a fascinating new view into underwater life. You aren't going to find many tank denizens that reduce your cleaning efforts, however.


----------

